# Transparente Übergänge zwischen Bildern?



## Zeitgeist (15. September 2002)

Hi Leute, sorry bin noch ziemlich neu aber kann mir
jemand sagen wie ich transparente übergänge zwischen verschiedenen
Bilder zustande bekomme?

so wie hier

http://images.ea.com/eagames/official/bf1942/wallpapers/bf1942_wallpaper_1024_4.jpg


----------



## X-trOn (15. September 2002)

Also is eigentlich ganz einfach:

Als erstes brauchst du die Bilder die du überblenden wilst, jedes in einer eigenen Ebene, dann klickst du auf "Ebenenmaske hinzufügen" und übermalst IN der EBENENMASKE allse mit Schwarz das du nicht haben wilst, weiche übergänge machst du mit weichen brushes(PINSELN) für jedes bild das du überblendenwillst machst du das dann ganz genau so

Greatz
X-trOn

PS: Hoffe ich habs auch für absolute Newbs (bist du einer ??) verständlich erklärt, wenn nicht dann frag halt nochmal


----------



## Zeitgeist (15. September 2002)

Hey danke  naja totaler N00b bin ich nich


----------



## _voodoo (15. September 2002)

hmmm ich versteh die methode vom xtron nicht...

http://www.webmasterpro.de/index.php?page=tip_content.php&id=114 so mach ichs weil ichs hier verstehe


----------



## X-trOn (15. September 2002)

Das is im Prinzip genau das gleiche das ich oben beschrieben hab aber ich nehm statt dem Verlaufswerkzeug halt das Brush Tool weil ich so auch viele kleine Bilder mitten in ein Großes setzen kann

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## _voodoo (15. September 2002)

kannste deine methode trotzdem nochmal genauer erklärem bidde


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (15. September 2002)

Bitte nächstes mal zuerst den





Button benutzen und dann posten.
Danke.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (15. September 2002)

Das war nicht aggresiv, das war ein liebgemeinter Hinweis, die Suchen-Funktion zu benutzen, weil diese Frage schon mindestens 25.000.000 mal gestellt wurde.


----------



## Mythos007 (16. September 2002)

@ VoodooPriester & MistR-X *grmmll*


----------

